# Why the big fight over the Australian visa 457 program?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Over the last few weeks the Australian news has been full of infighting between the government, unions and other officials from the workplace with regards to the visa 457 program. This is the entry point of choice when looking to bring skilled workers into Australia to fill what the government deems to be a "gap [...]

Click to read the full news article: Why the big fight over the Australian visa 457 program?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

